# Only bad thing about my new Beretta PX 4 Sub-comapct,BREAK DOWN PIN!!



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

The only negative about my Berreta Sub compact 9mm is I just cannot get the dam break down pin to go back in with the slide going back after field stripping it, UGH!!!,and twice now I have pulled it completely out ,appreciate any input and do I need a gunsmith to put the pin back in...or should I be able to do it ,it looks like there is a spring wire stopping it from going back into the hole ,anyone ever put one back in?Thanks


----------



## jdsteele (May 7, 2013)

What happened to Bob The Gunsmith?

http://www.handgunforum.net/beretta...act-will-not-lock-back-after-field-strip.html

Is this a new problem, or is the old problem back?


----------



## ABArt (May 6, 2013)

OP Back,Hmmm...


----------



## kevo (Jan 23, 2013)

I had that same issue, and what helped me was this:

- reassemble the gun to the point you are ready to push the pin back in.

- rotate the pin clockwise while applying light downward pressure. 

- pin should depress rather easily. 

I know there is no rhyme or reason to spin the pin, but I have to do it every time. After the spin, it goes right back in.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

get on youtube alot of guys will post how to videos on field stripping


----------

